# Paisley Renfrewshire Glasgow area



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Guys

was wondering if anyone would be up for a meet sometime on a say a sunday afternoon to chat and moan about detailing and all other maner of nonsense plus it gives us all a chance to put a face to a name


if you would be interested in a meet somewhere sometime ( ok might not be anytime soon thanks to the rotten weather ) lol..then pop your name down

cheers all


Stu:buffer:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Id be up for it dependant on time and location (and weather :lol


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm always in Renfrew so I'm for a meet whenever and Wherever. Hillington could be a good place to meet?

Cheers,

Michael.


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

would be up for that


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds good to me


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Could be a possible.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

when and where?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

am thinking outside halfords braehead on a sunday sometime. perhaps in the next few weeks 

then again braehead might be a bit funny with a group meeting in there carparks as i'm sure thety gave hell to guys from the vw forum. any suggestions are welcome.or theres down at the QUAY under the kingston bridge .theres loads of places really but i guess its always good to go somewhere that is easy to get to and easy to park etc.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Braehead are funny and call police, they have done in past with scottish vag meets, but xscape are Ok with it


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> Braehead are funny and call police, they have done in past with scottish vag meets, but xscape are Ok with it


Beat me to it!!....VAG meets have been moved on a few times from Ikea. Xscape is best.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Im in


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there not an unused car park just near where infinit computers used to be near where you would re-enter the motorway ? It used to be the location for "glasgow cruise" or what about a big asda/tesco ?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone ever had any meets down at the QUAY under the kingston bridge was thinking of here maybe a sunday around 12pm sometime before xmas

whats folks thoughts

and what about a swap meet too where we bring any stuff for detailing we dont use and swap it for other stuff just an idea but a good motivation perhaps

cheers all

Stu


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone wanna do a meet then maybe at the end of the month or the first weekend in december which is the 4th of December a sunday?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

bump:


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

robtech said:


> anyone ever had any meets down at the QUAY under the kingston bridge was thinking of here maybe a sunday around 12pm sometime before xmas
> 
> whats folks thoughts
> 
> ...


thats probably quite a good place as there aren't many cars parked there, we can also have a glance at how the valeters there wash their cars


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Im away in Edinburgh that weekend  but yep I am up for it.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

This sounds good, but the quay is a bit iffy they have security guards there Ll the time and theyre funny about meets ! Been moved a few times for just having four or five cars there for a while . X scape might be best bet or find an industrial estate nearby as these are always empty at weekends


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

I'm in! Hillington would be good, its empty at the weekend.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Weather permitting I'm in if manufacturers are allowed ?


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

somewhere thats fairly easy to get to from edinburgh and i would head through for a meet


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Is there not an unused car park just near where infinit computers used to be near where you would re-enter the motorway ? It used to be the location for "glasgow cruise" or what about a big asda/tesco ?


Thats all closed off now with boulders etc...

SVAG used to have their meets at the Quay, but im sure the security were not too happy with such a large gathering.

The carpark under the Kingston Bridge (off Argyll St) used ot be good, now its gated when not in "operational" hours.

I would again if not alread recommended say Xscape, if parked at far end near the Travel Lodge and not amounst everyone else you will not get any trouble, the security will come over but nly to advise to ensure you put your rubbish in the bins etc....

The McDonalds area in Robroyston is usually quiet all the time (the retail area) and except for the local "mobile" police station (who are more interested in ASDA as they pay their wages) there would not be any bother, also with an ASDA an McD's on the doorstep. 5 mins from the City Centre, 1 min from the M80 and not much traffic.....

This is only a suggestion as im seeing places like "car parks" being mentioned


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

everyones welcome .lol we could meet at x scape no bother .ideally the quay lets face it is not as if theres gonna be 100s of us as for security dont worry about this as its a public place and we are customers of burger king etc .plus you just tell them were doing a feature for the evening times.lol.failing this the guys in the VW aircooled club meet up first weds in the month in the car park under the finnieston crane next to the travel lodge hotel so another good spot.

i guess the thing to do is if everyone puts it to a vote and we choose from the most votes i guess if possible its best to keep it somewhere easy to get to and within 10 miles of glasgow centre and the airport.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Any idea on dates for this ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

How about Kingston Bridge Trading Estate, Watt Street, Glasgow, G5 8RR?? 

Fairly quiet especially on a Sunday.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

If anyone knows where Yoker is here there is a carpark at somerfield which is quiet.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> If anyone knows where Yoker is here there is a carpark at somerfield which is quiet.


thats a good shout. then we can point and laugh at the valeting centre opposite the road from it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

folks am going for the Quay as an initial meet up point,if we get grief which i doubt then we just simply drive over to kingston ind estate.reason being is the quay is easy to find and get too for others that aint necessarily from the area. am thinking first Sunday in December assuming the weathers ok thats the 4th of December btw...

or would folks prefer to do this in the new year or xmas holidays?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

robtech said:


> folks am going for the Quay as an initial meet up point,if we get grief which i doubt then we just simply drive over to kingston ind estate.reason being is the quay is easy to find and get too for others that aint necessarily from the area. am thinking first Sunday in December assuming the weathers ok thats the 4th of December btw...
> 
> or would folks prefer to do this in the new year or xmas holidays?


+1 for the 4th Dec :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

am just wondering if theres any footy matches on that day eg rangers or celtic?


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

rangers play on the saturday, celtic are away at dundee utd on the sunday 12.45 ko


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

A wee birdy tells me David G and co at CG Cambuslang may be having a meet mid december


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Mick said:


> A wee birdy tells me David G and co at CG Cambuslang may be having a meet mid december


Who said that?

Dont think i've shot the right bird down now...:tumbleweed:

We will be having a small get together, more info to be announced shortly :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oft Jordan get on that meet like a car bonnet.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ok folks looks like not a lot of folk are really that bothered at this time of the year for a meet so lets aim for next easter/spring instead then? how does that sound?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Im up for it Rob, just not that weekend mate I'm in Ediburgh.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

perhaps the first weekend in the newyear when a lot of folks are on holiday is better then?

any ideas?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Jordan said:


> Who said that?
> 
> Dont think i've shot the right bird down now...:tumbleweed:
> 
> We will be having a small get together, *more info to be announced shortly* :thumb:


hawl, update?

:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Meet*

You can always use our place for a wee get together on a Sunday. Can use workshop if weather is too inclement? Just an offer

We are in Hillington in a smaller unit now but still space for 2 - 3 cars inside

I even make no a bad cup of tea

Cheers

Iain


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Now that's a bit of a offer.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Audio Advice said:


> I even make no a bad cup of tea


He's right you know :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Is this on tomorrow? Prob worth a new meet thread..? Will Mick be coming?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Nanoman, i _think_ the meet will be around the 10th December, but yes i will probably be there if your wanting some IPA :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm sure it was announced on Facebook for the 10th of december?

i'll bring the ipa :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The meet is the 11th December guys 1030 am :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

hoy,whats going on ? lol my threads been hijacked.hillington meet sounds good how about xmas day?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Audio Advice said:


> You can always use our place for a wee get together on a Sunday. Can use workshop if weather is too inclement? Just an offer
> 
> We are in Hillington in a smaller unit now but still space for 2 - 3 cars inside
> 
> ...


sounds great do you have any more details etc,lol great for me as i know hillington really well and its only 5 mins away.woo hoo.cheers all .stu


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

:devil:


robtech said:


> hoy,whats going on ? lol my threads been hijacked.hillington meet sounds good how about xmas day?


I wouldn't manage Xmas day lol


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> :devil:
> 
> I wouldn't manage Xmas day lol


lol i kinda had a feeling you might say that...would be funny though if we all left the house to go to a detailing meet..lol hey at least the roads would be quiet:tumbleweed:


----------

